# Fennec fox,kinkajou and sugar glider



## hanna022 (Dec 14, 2010)

hello,We have a couple baby kinkajous fennec fox and sugar glider for sale currently, They are all bottle fed babies. *We are licensed by the US Department of Agriculture to breed and raise our animals, our home and facility is inspected several times a year and we are held at much higher standards than other breeders who are not licensed.*thank


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

hanna022 said:


> hello,We have a couple baby kinkajous fennec fox and sugar glider for sale currently, They are all bottle fed babies. *We are licensed by the US Department of Agriculture to breed and raise our animals, our home and facility is inspected several times a year and we are held at much higher standards than other breeders who are not licensed.*thank


1) You'd be better off in classifieds
2) You'll need to give a lot more information than that!


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

US Depertment of agriculture? In the uk??


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a UK based website........


----------



## besehank (May 3, 2011)

do you still have these kinkajou's for sale? How much are they and where are you located?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

besehank said:


> do you still have these kinkajou's for sale? How much are they and where are you located?


I really doubt it.

-This thread is nearly 5 months old.
-The seller seems to live in the US rather than the UK.

Keep trying!


----------

